# Web cam inalambrica



## motordecontinua (Mar 18, 2007)

Hola a todos. Tengo que hacer un proyecto en el cual tengo que poner una webcam (en forma inalambrica USB), pero utilizando el softwere que ya trae la wabcam. Tenia pensado utilizar un modulo RF y los decos HT12D y HT12E. Tambien, madiante operacionales bajar los niveles de tension de 5v a 2,5v mas o menos para no dañar el USB. Pero me preguntaba si iba a ser posible que funcione  , sobre todo por la velocidad de los integrados con respecto a la camara. La camara es una Genius VideoCAM Series V2. Si saben de alguna otra forma de hacer la conexión de forma inalambrica diganmela porfa. Gracias por su tiempo!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 18, 2007)

No funciona, como minimo necesitas unancho de banda de 1.5Mhz, ademas los usb funcionan 3.3V, utilizan nrz con dos hilos, hastes de proseguir busca un poco de información sobre USB

Yo compraria una camara wireless y en el receptor una sencilla capturadora/sintonizador de los baratos tipo bt478

http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php?cPath=23_102
http://www.sparkfun.com/commerce/categories.php?cPath=16_79
http://www.superrobotica.com/camaras.htm


----------



## motordecontinua (Mar 18, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> No funciona, como minimo necesitas unancho de banda de 1.5Mhz, ademas los usb funcionan 3.3V, utilizan nrz con dos hilos, hastes de proseguir busca un poco de información sobre USB
> 
> Yo compraria una camara wireless y en el receptor una sencilla capturadora/sintonizador de los baratos tipo bt478
> 
> ...




Esta buena la idea, pero necesito que no sea tipo SMD. No sabes si hay? Gracias!


----------

